# New APR Intake System for Only $189.95!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*The APR Open PEX Intake System is Here!*

http://goapr.io/mqbpex

The APR Open PEX Intake System is the best dollar-per-horsepower intake system for the 1.8T/2.0T Engine! We’ve maximized performance and sound dramatically by reducing pressure drop and increasing airflow. This translates to more horsepower and torque, and less physical strain on the turbocharger. The system looks great, sounds amazing, and produces more horsepower and torque you can feel.



*Quick Info*


More horsepower with gains up to +12 AWHP over stock
More torque with gains of up to +13 AWFT-LBS over stock
Greatly outflows the full factory frontal airbox by 60% at 833 CFM vs 521 CFM
High heat deflection PEX construction
Massive 7” washable and reusable cotton filter with a frontal inlet and 4” rear outlet
Creates an intoxicating intake sound in the engine bay
Improves throttle response
Lessens pressure drop
Lessens strain on the turbocharger
Lessens heat retention compared to other materials, such as metal
Compatible with APR and factory rear intake tubes and turbo inlet pipes
Easily installs in minutes

Our Open PEX Intake System does away with the closed airbox design and uses a massive 7” washable and reusable cotton filter with a frontal inlet and 4” rear outlet. This was necessary to limit pressure drop across the factory system and maximize airflow, while allowing you to fully hear the engine breathe! The massive filter provides excellent filtration. By oversizing the filter, we’re able to limit pressure drop without sacrificing filtration. This is made possible through the use of greatly increased filter surface area. The PEX material give the intake an Oem feel and it allows us to make a complex and organic heat shield shape that keeps hot air pushed through the frontal radiator away from the intake tract. Lastly, PEX retains heat less than other materials, such as metal, making it ideal for performance.

*Overview, Sound, and Install Video*





*Flow Bench*



The factory intake system simply can’t match the performance of our intake system. The full factory frontal airbox only flows 521 CFM at 28” of H2O. We improved this by 60% with our open airbox, which flows 833 CFM by comparison! However, it’s important to always look at the intake system as a whole as flow numbers alone don’t always speak to the broader picture. The factory turbocharger can only flow just under 400 CFM through the factory opening, and any intake system will lessen maximum flow. The goal is to minimize all restrictions before the turbocharger as much as possible to maximize performance. The full factory system brings this down to 275 CFM, or 31% less. The full APR System (Open airbox, rear pipe, and turbo inlet pipe), bring this down to 345 CFM, which is only 13% less, or a 25% improvement over stock! This directly translates to more power you can feel. Our full bolt on APR Tuned S3 saw max gains of 12 AWHP and 13 AWFT-LBS of torque using the full intake system compared to stock! These are solid gains that make a noticeable difference in performance!

*Photos*



*Get the details*

http://goapr.io/mqbpex


----------

